# best cheap filter for a nano tank?



## jack-rythm (29 Jul 2012)

Hi every one. Need some good hard honest advice. Im planning no setting up a new nano tank but am unsure about small external filters that will do the job but not burn a rocket hole in pocket. I have been offered a fluval 203 for just ten quid. Do i take it and see what i can afford after some time saving or do i stick it out. I was thinking because its only a nano tank then i have more leniency with the choice as it doesn't have to do so much work.

What do you recommend people?


----------



## GHNelson (29 Jul 2012)

Hi
I purchased the Tetratec EX400 on the advise of this review...  :arrow: http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=21876   I was going to purchase a cheaper external from Hong Kong..but for an extra £15.00 i opted for the EX400.
I have had Tetratec's before so i new the build would be up-to the job.
For £50.00 you cant go wrong...with this nice little external. 
Comes with the 2 pin German plug so you will need a europlug converter. :arrow: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mains-UK-Plug ... 1c2930d8a3
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Gill (29 Jul 2012)

A Small External canister filter, you can't go wrong with the Boyu/Resun canister. Great little filter, has never let me down. And you can get them for under £20 delivered on ebay.


----------



## jack-rythm (29 Jul 2012)

Thanks so much for your help! Sounds ideal. And yeah my fluval 305 was a two pin. But i must say its a year old and its absolutely amazing. Crystal clear and consistently may i add! Great response guys, thanks a lot 

Is the tetra tek really a good investment? Can anyone 2s this opinion?

Jack


----------



## Garuf (29 Jul 2012)

Depends on the size of the tank more than anything. For very similar money you can buy either a ex400 or eheim 2213 from german site zooplus.de (they have an english site but it's more expensive).


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (29 Jul 2012)

My Tetra EX400 has been running well since I started it up a few weeks back and is very quiet so far.


----------



## jack-rythm (29 Jul 2012)

I have just been offered an ex600 tetra tec external filter for just 20 quid? 

my tank size is 45cm length x 30 high and 30 deep. so my question is do you think the 600 would be suitable or just simply over powering?


----------



## GHNelson (29 Jul 2012)

Hi
You can adjust the flow...yes it will be suitable.
Ive used it on a 36 litre aquarium.
hoggie


----------



## jack-rythm (29 Jul 2012)

Ideal! Job done! Ill put some photos up soon !


----------



## hotweldfire (13 Aug 2012)

Sorry for the necromancy. Gill - is the boyu adjustable? Bought an Eden 501 for my 12l and found it too strong even when I added taps. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sr20det (14 Aug 2012)

hotweldfire said:
			
		

> Sorry for the necromancy. Gill - is the boyu adjustable? Bought an Eden 501 for my 12l and found it too strong even when I added taps.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


I have heard bad things personally, about leakage etc etc, but sure its maybe a 50/50 thing. Look on you tube, few videos on them running and set up, and the flow seems pretty weak, which might be a good thing, especially on a nano which houses shrimp. I was completing one for a 14l shrimp tank


----------



## hotweldfire (15 Aug 2012)

That's a bit worrying, especially as it's for a tank on my office desk. Leakage during the night whilst surrounded by computers etc would not do my career prospects much good.


----------



## nayr88 (16 Aug 2012)

hotweldfire said:
			
		

> That's a bit worrying, especially as it's for a tank on my office desk. Leakage during the night whilst surrounded by computers etc would not do my career prospects much good.



Gill what about a hon filter? 
Something like. Mignon 150 ( i think ) I used a mignon 360 on a 20 litter high tech and it did the job with justbabfew dead spots. 

Plus just buy a ehiem guard for the inlet and bobs yours dads brother.


----------



## hotweldfire (16 Aug 2012)

Nah, had a HOB Ryan. Keeps flattening my hairgrass. This is what I'm using at the mo but as you can see a bit oversized for the tank you gave me.


2012-7-8_12.53.45 by hotweldfire, on Flickr


----------



## nayr88 (17 Aug 2012)

Sorry to go off the original post buuuuut...

Can u not just put a tad more water in n push the filter down a little, there really good little filters and i doubt your find a similar standard internal and externals are gonna take up just as much space as the tank in such a tight space.

Get a full tank shot up too


----------



## sr20det (18 Aug 2012)

hotweldfire said:
			
		

> Nah, had a HOB Ryan. Keeps flattening my hairgrass. This is what I'm using at the mo but as you can see a bit oversized for the tank you gave me.
> 
> 
> 2012-7-8_12.53.45 by hotweldfire, on Flickr



Go for a HOB mate, ideal for shrimp IMO.  I have a 260 lph one, as it was the perfect size (small) but if I was to buy again, I would go for 400lph bracket.  I know you can get 600lph.

Generally the flow is weak IMO on HOB, but if there isnt much in tank in terms of hard scape, it would be enough me thinks.


----------



## hotweldfire (18 Aug 2012)

Lads, I had a HOB. An aqua one 100 or whatever they're called. Great filter, totally flattened my hairgrass. Been looking for a HOB with a spraybar attachment but only ones available (off ebay) are way over powered for a 12l. May give the Boyu a try anyway.


----------

